# Mexican Primera 13-14.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

Jaguares v Indios

13/09/2008 23:00 BST
  1.833 3.30 3.80 All Bets (13) 
San Luis v CF America

13/09/2008 23:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.00 All Bets (13) 
Pachuca v CD Guadalajara

14/09/2008 01:00 BST
  2.375 3.20 2.625 All Bets (13) 
Tigres v Pumas

14/09/2008 01:00 BST
  1.833 3.30 3.80 All Bets (13) 
Atlas v Puebla

14/09/2008 02:45 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.00 All Bets (13) 
Atlante v Cruz Azul

14/09/2008 03:00 BST
  2.20 3.30 2.80 All Bets (13) 
Morelia v UAG

14/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.95 3.25 3.40 All Bets (13) 
Toluca v Monterrey

14/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.10 3.30 3.00 All Bets (13) 
Santos Laguna v Necaxa

14/09/2008 22:00 BST
  1.571 3.40 5.50 All Bets (13)


----------

